# Speedfan only showing one fan?



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

not sure why but speedfan is only giving info on my heatsink fan. Could someone tell me how to change that?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Not all programs work with all computers.
Try this one. http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=17&Itemid=33


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the link, same thing with that program, only shows the cpu fan.. any more programs out there?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Motherboard Monitor 5: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Motherboard-Monitor.shtml

If none of the programs work, have you checked that your fans have 3-pin connectors and they're properly connected to the motherboard? The yellow 12V wire is required to check fan speeds. Also, you won't be able to check fan speeds for those that connect through Molex pass-through cables.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats true do you have any fans but the cpu fan if so are they pluged into the motherboard and not directly to the power supply?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the replys, only my cpu fan is connected to the motherboard. All the case fans that came wit my antec 900 are hooked up to the power supply, im not sure I can hook them up to the mobo..


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

In that case there's nothing wrong, it's meant to be like this unfortunately.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

do you know of a good fan controller that would have these conections? Or would that make a diff?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If the noise is ok they are running at full tempand its fine because your temps are great

However if you dont like the noise we could probably find you a fan controler does your fans use a 3pin fan connector or a molex connector?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

it is a molex connector


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know of any fan controllers that control Molex connector fans, but you can get yourself some 7V Molex pass-through connectors like these: http://www.directron.com/12to7.html

Alternatively you can custom-make them yourself pretty easily. Check out this guide: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10622


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the links, I will look into it.


----------

